# Fuse in fuse holder?



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Can anyone help me by advising what the fuse amperage is of the fuse in the fuse holder connected to D+ on the voltage regulator of a Long 360, 460 or 510 tractor?

I can't find that info anywhere in the service manual or owners manual.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

If it's the one going to the charge warning light, it's an 8 amp.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

bbirder said:


> If it's the one going to the charge warning light, it's an 8 amp.


This is a fuse holder on a wire that appears to run from the voltage regulator to the ignition switch and then on to the starter switch.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

That's the one. Only reference I can point to is on pg 196 of the Long reference manual. 
Trouble shooting battery charging sytem. Possible causes. References 8A fuse. Good luck


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

bbirder said:


> That's the one. Only reference I can point to is on pg 196 of the Long reference manual.
> Trouble shooting battery charging sytem. Possible causes. References 8A fuse. Good luck


AWESOME!!! Thanks bbirder. I missed that in the service manual. That's why I love this forum!


----------

